

StackExchange is down - pit


======
KyleBrandt
NYC is running on generator power (Because of Sandy) so we decided to kick
things over to our secondary datacenter in Corvallis, OR. With our tests this
happens in about 5 minutes, but we had a scheduled index reorg which we didn't
account for. That caused 40 GBytes that had to be synced across the country,
so we had to run SO in read only for a little over an hour.

------
damian2000
"This site is currently in read-only mode; we’ll return with full
functionality soon."

~~~
pit
Where are you? I'm in Vermont and only getting as far as "Server not found."

------
desaivv
I'm in India. Server not found.

